# Cowan Lake Marina Docks



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone know if they keep the docks in at the marina at Cowan Lake? If they do, can you fish off of them during the winter? Was just looking for another place to dock fish with the ice gear close to me. Any info is appreciated!

Linebacker43


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Crickets??? Lol!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can always call them.


Cowan Lake State Park Campground North Side Ramp 
999 County Road 51
Wilmington, OH 45177
Phone: 937-382-1096









Cowan Lake State Park East End Ramp 
798 County Road 84
Wilmington, OH 45177
Phone: 937-382-1096









Cowan Lake State Park West End Ramp 
7379 Sr 730 
Wilmington, OH 45177
Phone: 937-382-1096


*Mailing Address:*
COWAN LAKE STATE PARK
1750 Osborn Rd. 
Wilmington OH 45177
*Phone Number:*
Information: (937)382-1096
Camp Office: (937) 383-3751
Park Office: (937) 382-1096


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> Crickets??? Lol!


 I could be wrong and I don't fish around the marina but I think that area is very shallow, especially when the lake is drawn down,--- maybe only sand and rock, no water ????
I'll likely be in that area Sat I try to give you a full report then.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m pretty sure that they pull them, but not 100%. The docks are only in about 5-6’ of water, and are not the fish attractors that can be found in other area lakes.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for the replies fellas! I was just looking at trying someplace new with the ice gear.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

It is illegal to fish off docks.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> It is illegal to fish off docks.


 Which docks ???


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MY dock. Try to fish off MY dock, & you'll meet an angry black dog!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Docks at boat ramps.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The only time fishing off of docks is ever really a problem is when the lakes are busy as in summer time. If the lakes are empty of boats or there is very low traffic like now no one says anything.

Like most things in life it's because of a few guys made a big stink to boaters when they were fishing off the docks and wouldn't move for boats needing the access. The state then makes a rule that you can't fish off of them in order to maintain the access for the boaters.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Docks at boat ramps.


pretty sure if he is looking to ice fish he isn't stopping too many people from accessing the docks.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

DLarrick said:


> pretty sure if he is looking to ice fish he isn't stopping too many people from accessing the docks.


Area lakes are iced over?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

It seems that we have created a problem where no problem exists. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

fished of mosquito lake docks thursday lot a little perch ,one big one. about twenty guys there. dock sign says no fishing at certain months.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> It seems that we have created a problem where no problem exists.  QUOTE]
> 
> Yep


----------



## Craphead (Jan 9, 2005)

I believe those docks are privately owned and gated.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I know you fish them regularly, and I’d be happy to meet up with you sometime, but I managed one undersized crappie at CJ brown marina docks last night on the ice gear.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Rocky Fork has a bunch of docks on the dam end that may be fishable? I'd be willing to try it, just to get the vex out. I've even used the vex out of my jon before for crappie and gills. I've already got fishing plans tomorrow, but if some ogf'rs want to try Rocky shoot me a PM. Good luck on the fishing guys!


----------



## Frankb63 (Sep 1, 2018)

linebacker43 said:


> Anyone know if they keep the docks in at the marina at Cowan Lake? If they do, can you fish off of them during the winter? Was just looking for another place to dock fish with the ice gear close to me. Any info is appreciated!
> 
> Linebacker43


don't about there but can at rocky fork


----------



## Frankb63 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Rocky Fork has a bunch of docks on the dam end that may be fishable? I'd be willing to try it, just to get the vex out. I've even used the vex out of my jon before for crappie and gills. I've already got fishing plans tomorrow, but if some ogf'rs want to try Rocky shoot me a PM. Good luck on the fishing guys!


Yes I'm heading to East shore Saturday at roRocfork


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies fellas. I ended up going down to Rocky Fork instead because I do know your allowed to fish off those docks during winter months. Actually did quite well with the perch, white bass, and crappie. Caught the perch at North Shore and the rest at East Shore. Been hitting Buckeye lately for the hot saugeye bite out there with the big rods. Not sure If we will every get safe ice this winter for any extended time so I may be dock bound the rest of winter if I want to use the ice gear. Good luck to all that get out in the cold stuff!

Linebacker43


----------

